# im new tooooooo :) 21 Florida. No archery expierence need help!



## boogerbutt89 (Aug 21, 2010)

Im Sam, from Tallahassee, Florida. I don't know anything about archery is except that it involves bows and arrows, as well as crossbows. I'd like to learn about everything and anything involving it. Im 21, and I've been wanting to learn since I was about 5. Is there any info you guys could give me? IN A PRIVATE MESSAGE, since I still am very unfamiliar with this site. Thanks so muchhhh <3


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Sam. Have fun here.


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome!:darkbeer:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Cool username. lain:


----------



## asnatlas (Aug 16, 2010)

Welcome to AT


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

:welcome: *to Archerytalk!!

Randy
Mod Staff*


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

*Welcome to AT*:thumbs_up
:wav:
:wav:


----------



## camotoe (Sep 19, 2006)

Welcome to AT...Lots of friendly folk here who know their stuff about slinging arrows. You've come to the right spot. We have a lot of laughs and some serious discussions here from time to time, as well. Best of luck as you begin a new passion / addiction!


----------

